# Drywall hammers



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered a new hammer a few weeks back. Its made by Black Rhino, probably the nicest drywall hammer that I've owned. Well made, strong and affordable. They make the same hammer also in stainless, a little to spendy for me. We'll see if this hammer can survive the cruel ways of my helper.


----------



## devol_drywall (May 28, 2009)

rofl $65 for the stainless GTFO. Damn thing better fetch me beer & rub my back for that price.


----------

